
Most Nazis escaped justice. Now Germany is racing to convict who got away (2018) - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/12/14/europe/germany-nazi-war-trials-grm-intl/index.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Dont like CNN, so not going to the link but I believe CIA helped some of them
escape to America...

[https://ips-dc.org/the_cias_worst-kept_secret_newly_declassi...](https://ips-
dc.org/the_cias_worst-
kept_secret_newly_declassified_files_confirm_united_states_collaboration_with_nazis/)

